# Jebao RW4 or 8 for 60gal Cube???



## Stonch (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking at adding the Jebao RW wavemaker to my cube reef tank but I dont know if I should go with the 4 or 8. 

My tank is 24x24x24 (60gal) and will have sps and lps. I have read mixed reviews on the 4 and 8, and I dont want to get the 8 if it will be too much flow, or 4 if it wont be enough. 

Does anyone have experience with these, and any recommendations?


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an RW4 and an MP10 on my 30g mixed reef. The RW4 is set to ELSE mode which means it maxes at 100% on random flow.

For your tank I would guess an RW8 would be good as the 4 may be a bit underpowered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

get the rw8, if its too much ill switch you for a rw4


----------



## Stonch (Jan 11, 2015)

Great, thank you for the replies. I think I will go with the 8 and then post an update of how it is going, and if I need the 4 instead


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just installed the 4 in my Red Sea max 130 and I have it on W1 about 80% power. My tank rocks pretty good when it's at 100%. 

I noticed right away I had way more flow because there was a lot of debris in the tank floating around. So far so good. For $80 can't really go wrong. Would I prefer the Mp-10? Yes. But for 300$ less I can settle for the 4. On Amazon you'll find great deals. Just DO NOT Buy from a seller called "AFAITH". If you do expect your shipment from China 1-2 months later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

